# Bus Pirate tutorial



## balanga (Apr 15, 2018)

Anyone aware of a Bus Pirate tutorial aimed at FreeBSD users?


----------



## tingo (Apr 20, 2018)

No. Are you sure the existing tutorials aren't good enough?
https://learn.sparkfun.com/tutorials/bus-pirate-v36a-hookup-guide
http://dangerousprototypes.com/docs/Bus_Pirate_101_tutorial
The names og devices and serial ports change, but most other things are the same.
Python is the same no matter which platform you use.


----------



## balanga (Apr 22, 2018)

So basically you are saying that I can follow those guides using FreeBSD?

One thing I'd like clarifying is, will I be able to use OpenOCD or update the firmware as mentioned here:-

http://dangerousprototypes.com/docs/Gonemad's_Bus_Pirate/OpenOCD_walk_through


----------



## tingo (Apr 22, 2018)

OpenOCD - yes, it works on FreeBSD and you will be able to use it with a Bus Pirate.
firmware update - I don't know - I haven't tried yet.


----------

